# 318 cut away



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

http://www.weekendfreedommachines.com/300/318_cutaway.jpg

cool picture of the Deere 318 garden tractor. Thought I would share what I found. I have no Idea what the site is about, but the picture is a classic! enjoy!


----------



## Grateful11 (Dec 1, 2008)

I love that picture. I've seen a couple times before but it's been a while. Thanks!

That site has the strangest way of organizing postings that I've ever seen. I hear they have good info 
but I avoid it because their system just doesn't make sense to me.


----------

